# Snail shell health



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i have a 90 gal with some Apple Snails and Nerites, lately i have notice that some have chips on thier shells and my giant apple snail has what looks like a hole in it, what can i add to my tank water to help heal them? internet research says to buy calcium drops or cuttlefish bone i am concerned the increase in calcuim will affect my fish, any suggestions would be really appreciated

thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What is your GH at right now Roshan? If you don't know, please buy a test kit (KH/GH) and test it, it could be as simple as buying a buffer to save them.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

wow thanks i didnt think of that, i will get a kit and test tonite, thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with Effox, checking the GH is a good start


----------

